# Groovy Goat Farm is Waiting!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

God has been so good to us this year. After 2 years of no kids, all 3 of our does are due within the month. Whoo-Hoo!!!

We've done our big spring muck out, put a little pen for the bottle babies in the garage and taken stock of what supplies we're short on. Saturday we'll shave butts and udders and give cdt and bose shots and trim hooves. I wish I could give them all baths, but we still have quite a bit of snow on the ground!

We have 2 does vying for 1st up. Theoretically, Ditza should be our first kidding. She's due April 9th, but rumor has it that the line of Munchies she is from tend to kid at around 145 days. She's a FF and is developing a lovely udder.

Hollow Maple Farm Ditza



In competition for 1st kidding is our Nigerian Dwarf doe, Annika. This will be her third kidding. She was bred and then, 19 days later went into a raging heat, so we bred her again. Then she settled down, so we thought the second breeding took. However, she's SO HUGE that I'm wondering if the first breeding took. She's either due on March 25 OR April 9. What do you think?

Bluebird Pond Annika Zappa




Last of all is our very furry and silly Electra. She is due April 14th, but is also expected to go closer to day 145.

Hollow Maple Farm Electra



Think pink for us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!!!! They are looking nice and plump


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some nice deep bodied girls!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, today my daughters and I did some "nesting" to get ready for those soon coming kids! 

We gave shots (CdT and BOSe), shaved butts and udders, and trimmed hooves. We stocked up on grain and lime and cleaned and organized our milking area. We packed up our kidding supplies in an easy-to-carry crate.

I also vacuumed the basement and cleaned a whole bunch of things that didn't really need to be cleaned. Like I said, NESTING!

Now I'm baking pies. It's Pi Day, ya know! 3.14.15!!

Ditza's ligaments are essentially gone and her udder is still small, but gorgeously shaped. It's a little fuller every day! And she's a little fuller (of mischief) as well - kicked her loving 15 year-old goatherd, Gretchen, right in the middle of the forehead!

Annika hated having her udder shaved and kept laying down. I never lost my temper though because I couldn't stop laughing. She's SO PREGNANT. When she lies down (lays down?) her sides stick out past the sides of the milk stand. I did finally resort to putting a large flower pot under her - no clearance to fit a bucket under that portly Nigerian! Her ligs are gone too, but her udder still has room to fill. In the past she has started dripping milk a couple of weeks before kidding. No dripping yet.

Electra got the shots and had her hooves done, but her goatherd, Abigail (13 years-old), decided to wait a couple more weeks for the shave job. She's due last.

And thus ends my report of a very busy and exhausting day. Now it's time for some pie. I think I'll have apple - or should I have the raspberry?

I'll have BOTH!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to guess Annika is going to go on the earlier date. Someone around my area ended up with a lot of Nigerian kids born sooner than they expected because a bunch of does came into heat after being bred and were rebred like yours. They, however, took on the first breeding. I'm wondering if it's more common for Nigerians to do that?

I didn't know it was Pi Day! Both kinds of pie sound good.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

glndg said:


> I'm going to guess Annika is going to go on the earlier date. Someone around my area ended up with a lot of Nigerian kids born sooner than they expected because a bunch of does came into heat after being bred and were rebred like yours. They, however, took on the first breeding. I'm wondering if it's more common for Nigerians to do that?
> 
> I didn't know it was Pi Day! Both kinds of pie sound good.


Veeeerrrrrrry interesting! Her first heat was quiet, but she spent the day with the buck and received him several times. Her second heat was RAGING. I took her to the breeder's farm and she literally dragged me to the buck pen.

Last time she kidded it was on day 143, so I have 9 days or so until I find out!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love Electra's markings - thinking pink for you - please think pink for me


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Love Electra's markings - thinking pink for you - please think pink for me


Pink all the way!!!!!!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow you are totally due for some nice healthy beautiful babies........and I say with that long of a wait you should get all girls. 
They all look wonderful (I'm a sucker doe lamanchas so she's my favorite) i can't even imagine how excited you are


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well. I 'm leaning towards Ditza being the first one to kid. Her udder is filling right up and her ligs are almost completely gone. Annika is much (MUCH) wider and more awkward, but her ligs are still there and her udder still has room to grow.... Electra? Well, she's got HALF an udder developing. Why is there always one goat that's high maintenance? WHY?????

They all seem to be progressing in a healthy and happy fashion (except for Electra's udder. WHY?????)


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, life with the goats is sure different in the northern US! Your activities are different from those in rural Texas! My biggest problem here is predators! Good luck!!!


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

We ordered (by mistake) a 72 tennis ball pick up basket online, and it has proved to be an excellent hay manger for the goats! We hang it on the fence off the ground and it helps keep the hay off the ground. This was a good way to make sure that all the hay is eaten
and NOT peed upon!!!


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

One high maintenance goat? Yeah that seems to happen to everyone. I think that goats' personalities basically vary just like people's personalities. We have an agressive, high maintenance female who is always the one to cause trouble! HAHA


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Best of luck on your kidding! Your little pudgy Nig. (Annika) looks to be carrying quads! 
Sending lots of healthy pink thoughts for your girls! 
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Best of luck on your kidding! Your little pudgy Nig. (Annika) looks to be carrying quads!
> Sending lots of healthy pink thoughts for your girls!
> :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:!


I'm thinking quads too. Hopefully ALL does! She's amazingly athletic for her size. She can still leap and run and, MAN, can she eat! However, her skin is stretched so tight that I had a devil of a time giving her her BoSe and CdT shots!

We bred her to a nice, very dairy little buck from a good farm. I can't wait to see what we get!!! And I really hope she does hold out for that second due date 'cause I have plans around the time of the first due date. ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Peggy1689 said:


> We ordered (by mistake) a 72 tennis ball pick up basket online, and it has proved to be an excellent hay manger for the goats! We hang it on the fence off the ground and it helps keep the hay off the ground. This was a good way to make sure that all the hay is eaten
> and NOT peed upon!!!


I LOVE that idea. I just downloaded plans for making a hanging hay feeder out of a bucket and a laundry basket. We REALLY need to get our feeder up off the ground!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Peggy1689 said:


> One high maintenance goat? Yeah that seems to happen to everyone. I think that goats' personalities basically vary just like people's personalities. We have an agressive, high maintenance female who is always the one to cause trouble! HAHA


I'm ALWAYS threatening to cull her. But she's my hubby's favorite goat because she has such a sweet disposition - and, I must admit, I'm a sucker for her gorgeous coloring. However, she gets ear infections, has off-and-on trouble with her mouth, is short bodied and short legged, chews up every tool she can get her mouth on and now has a FF lopsided udder. Oy!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Very exciting. I love your does' names! I can't wait to see what they have for you.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> I LOVE that idea. I just downloaded plans for making a hanging hay feeder out of a bucket and a laundry basket. We REALLY need to get our feeder up off the ground!


 I would love to hear or see what you figure out making a hanging hay feeder.
We are moving this one into the goat shelter because of the rain we are having around here. Wet hay is supposed to be bad for the goats, I have heard. Or maybe it is just the coastal hay down here in Texas.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No...Wet hay gets moldy and mold is terrible for goaties! Keep your hay dry.

It does look like Annika took on the second breeding. No changes other than being wider (if that's possible). Ditza, on the other hand is a textbook case. Soft ligs, dropped babies, arching tail, on and off mucus. I just hope she doesn't go into labor before we're expecting her to. 
T- 12 days and counting!

(Side note: It's really weird thinking that Annika and Electra are due on the same day. Annie is crazy huge and poochie and uncomfortable. She has trouble breathing without wheezing. There's no room for her lungs! Electra just looks like her skinny normal self. If it wasn't for the developing udder and her telltale lady parts, I wouldn't believe she was pregnant!)


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

How exciting! I have found the wait for kids to be both exciting and torturous. The nesting really helps, ...although nesting AND pie would make it oh so much better! Good thinking! 

Thinking pink for you! (Ours are due on April 6th and April 14th. Squeal!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I'm going to lose my mind. My house is really, REALLY clean and the barn and pen are as clean as they can be considering the weather. The kidding supplies are altogether with all my books in case there are complications. The milkstand is clean and ready to go. Baby bottles are all prepped. I've bought a milk pan and cheesecloth and a fancy thermometer for cheesemaking. I have jars for milk. I have a pen set up for the kids.

All I need now is BABIES!

*twitch*twitch*

I'm thinking pink for you too, GoatieGranny!!!!!!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> I think I'm going to lose my mind. My house is really, REALLY clean and the barn and pen are as clean as they can be considering the weather. The kidding supplies are altogether with all my books in case there are complications. The milkstand is clean and ready to go. Baby bottles are all prepped. I've bought a milk pan and cheesecloth and a fancy thermometer for cheesemaking. I have jars for milk. I have a pen set up for the kids.
> 
> All I need now is BABIES!
> 
> ...


Hang in there!! These things can not be rushed. It will work out.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Any news yet? Have your girls dropped? Both of mine dropped when they were 3 weeks out from their due dates. 

Thanks for the pink thoughts. lol. (Brings funny pictures to my mind about rose colored glasses, pink huggies and birth announcements!)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Be careful with that thinking pink thing...It got me a pink buckling...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lol, I got 2 bucklings so I kicked that fairy right on down the road.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

T-8 days and counting... I'm going to fill in my afternoon by making a hanging hay feeder of happiness to replace the broken wooden feeder that I ignorantly built too low to the ground. 

If it comes out good I'll post pics. 

If it comes out badly then I'll hide it so my hubby won't know I was playing with the power tools. ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Be careful with that thinking pink thing...It got me a pink buckling...


:lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's day 143 for Ditza. REALLY soft ligs, sunken hips, super affectionate (unusual).

*twitch*twitch* 

I'm trying to stay busy, but keep looking out the window at the goat pen....

In other news: I'm thinking Electra's might be a false pregnancy. She has half an udder, but no discernable weight gain. Can't feel any kids and her ligs are hard as a rock. She IS deep for such a small doe, so it's certainly possible she is pregnant, but with less than 2 weeks to go she has me wondering... 

We'll be shaving her this Friday or Saturday and will reassess.

Gray hairs are multiplying on my head!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hang in there :sad happy: they can really try our patience , lol..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

If you still have hair then its not time yet. LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> If you still have hair then its not time yet. LOL


You got that right :hi5: :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> If you still have hair then its not time yet. LOL


NOT funny!!!! ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...and the the goats have completely destroyed the feeder I made. So now I have a project to keep me busy and distracted for a while.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The wait is a killer every year, isn't it?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh...and the the goats have completely destroyed the feeder I made. So now I have a project to keep me busy and distracted for a while.


And they thought the hay feeder was to keep them busy and distracted for awhile. Silly goats!

I understand what a hard time it is to wait for those little stinkers to kid! Bella has me so on edge I even had a nightmare about her a couple nights ago. Thankfully, my sweet hubby ran down to the barn to check on her so I could get back to sleep afterwards. LOL.

Any day now....! Pink doeling thoughts swirling from here to there.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GoatieGranny said:


> And they thought the hay feeder was to keep them busy and distracted for awhile. Silly goats!
> 
> I understand what a hard time it is to wait for those little stinkers to kid! Bella has me so on edge I even had a nightmare about her a couple nights ago. Thankfully, my sweet hubby ran down to the barn to check on her so I could get back to sleep afterwards. LOL.
> 
> Any day now....! Pink doeling thoughts swirling from here to there.


I didn't sleep well last night. Every hour or two I woke up and ended up opening the sliding glass door to see if I heard anything "suspicious" happening in the goat shed.

Nuttin'...

Day 144 for Ditza. She's acting completely normal except for being more affectionate. Ligs almost completely gone.

Day 139 fro Annika and Electra. Electra seems to hate all her fellow caprines and stays off by herself. (Ligs STILL hard as a rock)

Annie has a wee little cough. Been giving her Vetrx.... Her ligs are mush.

Time to go down in the garage and use power tools...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do the same thing , i open the back window and give a good listen to see if i hear anything out of the ordinary , lol.

If things are too quite , that worries me as well , lol..

Some of my goats LOVE to use power tools ! Found that out surprisingly when one picked up the drill and pushed the button to make it make noise , i think she gets such a kick out of it , lol..I know she knows the button makes the noise since she kept doing it , what a silly girl she is


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I do the same thing , i open the back window and give a good listen to see if i hear anything out of the ordinary , lol.
> 
> If things are too quite , that worries me as well , lol..
> 
> Some of my goats LOVE to use power tools ! Found that out surprisingly when one picked up the drill and pushed the button to make it make noise , i think she gets such a kick out of it , lol..I know she knows the button makes the noise since she kept doing it , what a silly girl she is


Oh my word. That's a riot! I scare myself with the power tools, so I'd hate to think of the terror if the goats got at them!

Electra LOVES rakes and shovels and hammers - anything with a handle. She will rub on them and chew on them and look like she's in heaven. My barn rake has a wooden handle and is a full 2" shorter than it used to be thanks to her "help".


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I do the same thing , i open the back window and give a good listen to see if i hear anything out of the ordinary , lol.
> 
> If things are too quite , that worries me as well , lol..
> 
> Some of my goats LOVE to use power tools ! Found that out surprisingly when one picked up the drill and pushed the button to make it make noise , i think she gets such a kick out of it , lol..I know she knows the button makes the noise since she kept doing it , what a silly girl she is


This is hilarious! I guess my kids were right all along. I AM over protective. My poor girls have never been around power tools. I'm sure they would love them, too. :laugh: The thought of this really cracks me up.

I slept with our bedroom sliding glass door open two nights ago when the temps were up to 53. Last night they dipped to 27 and hubby looked at me with THAT look and said, "Don't even think about it!" (He catches colds easier than I do, but come on, aren't a few sniffles worth it if we can hear the goats?!)

Remember that song...I forgot who sung it, "And The Beat Goes On".... Well, I walk around singing, "And the wait goes on, oh yeah, and the wait goes on!"

(Do you think this is how our husbands felt when we were pregnant?

No, me either. lol)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I REALLY need to get a baby monitor! She'll probably go into labor just as I collapse into a nap this afternoon...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I have 2 on day 151


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I have 2 on day 151


DISlike! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My same "power tool girl" was one of three who attacked my husbands John Deere after he stepped off it to go in the house for a minute.
In a matter of less then five minutes , they got the key out of the ignition , took it to the other side of the field and dropped it….then carried on their merry way looking for more trouble. And , in that time frame , they also managed to rewire a few things as well. 
I sorta stepped away slowly like " I didn't see nuttin" and just kept raking , keeping my head low. My husband was beyond irritated , i on the other hand was rolling on the ground laughing by fool head off….
We had to get one of his GSD to hunt down the key…
Goats , gotta love em :laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*snort* Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaand....It's snowing out.

*mumble*mumble*twitch*twitch

I specifically bred for April because we just have a "shed", not a "barn". I'm guessing Ditza and Annie will both have to pop out babies in the snowdrifts.

In better news, Electra is exceptionally cranky and mean and restless and this morning I thought that perhaps, just PERHAPS, her ligs actually are starting loosen a wee bit...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no , I'm so sorry :faint::wallbang: 
Id be mumbling ( loud ) and twitching something fierce too , lol… its sure not funny though :roll:
Breeding specially for warmer weather kidding and snowless , if there is such a thing anymore , I'm starting to question that now…, you would think that was a
no brainer , right ? Not so my friends…..not so….:wall bang:

I hope it stops quickly and doesn't amount to much for you 
And of course her logs are softener now …….:laugh::doh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaand....It's snowing out.
> 
> *mumble*mumble*twitch*twitch
> 
> ...


Awww someone is in the same boat as me. We have had spring for like the last 6 months and tomorrow temps are.really going to drop and pour down rain tomorrow threw Tuesday. 
As for leaving Windows open, I totally cheat!! My kidding pen is right outside my bedroom window, and I do mean right out side lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter gave Electra her birthing clip this afternoon. She has exceptionally long hair for a diary goat so there was a great deal of clipping involved! Now her weird, odd little udder looks even goofier. And she looks even LESS pregnant. Oy!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, that is certainly different looking. Do you think it will fill in when she kids?

How do you train your goats for clipping? I think my girls would freak out, but good, if I tried it. Bella has long hair and will be a mess when she kids, but I know she would totally stress out if I attempted something like that at this point. 

I hope the weather gets better for you. (We're dealing with the same thing here. Brrrrrr! It's supposed to be mild in April. WAH! Bella is at day 149....with a bit of amber goo...and Tabby is at day 141. Oh how the anxiety and middle of the night strolls to the barn have increased these days.)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Electra doing today ?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe they are out in the barn right now..... Squeal.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No babies yet. But if Ditza gets any looser her whole back end will fall off. She had a good appetite this morning and she has a wee bit of amber discharge. We'll be checking her often today.

Annika is her usual very hungry and affectionate self. No discharge and not quite as loose as Ditza. 

Electra spends most of chore time in "time out" so she doesn't bully everyone. Her ligs are still hard as a rock. I'm really thinking "false pregnancy" but she doesn't hit her theoretical day 150 until the 14th.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GoatieGranny said:


> Wow, that is certainly different looking. Do you think it will fill in when she kids?
> 
> How do you train your goats for clipping? I think my girls would freak out, but good, if I tried it. Bella has long hair and will be a mess when she kids, but I know she would totally stress out if I attempted something like that at this point.
> 
> I hope the weather gets better for you. (We're dealing with the same thing here. Brrrrrr! It's supposed to be mild in April. WAH! Bella is at day 149....with a bit of amber goo...and Tabby is at day 141. Oh how the anxiety and middle of the night strolls to the barn have increased these days.)


My daughters do most of our clipping with me handy to hold up a leg if needed. They clip the does for 4-H shows and are fairly adept at "goat wrangling" ;-)

We put the does on the milk stand, talk to them quietly and touch them where we're going to clip before we clip. We touch their udder areas daily and then give a treat, so they aren't too ornery on the stand when we clip or milk. We have one who still kicks (Electra, who else?) when we trim rear hooves, but otherwise they are pretty good.

We also tend to give treats when they are good for even a segment of their beauty treatments. We use unsalted peanuts in the shell, Cheerios, or bran flakes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , they are really taking you for all its worth , aren't they :hammer:
Hang in there ;-)


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> My daughters do most of our clipping with me handy to hold up a leg if needed. They clip the does for 4-H shows and are fairly adept at "goat wrangling" ;-)
> 
> We put the does on the milk stand, talk to them quietly and touch them where we're going to clip before we clip. We touch their udder areas daily and then give a treat, so they aren't too ornery on the stand when we clip or milk. We have one who still kicks (Electra, who else?) when we trim rear hooves, but otherwise they are pretty good.
> 
> We also tend to give treats when they are good for even a segment of their beauty treatments. We use unsalted peanuts in the shell, Cheerios, or bran flakes.


Oh cool is that?! It's nice to have the kids so involved. Good job!

So you just give them unsalted peanuts in the shell?! Wow. I've never done that. I'm on my way to the store now. My girls thank you!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> Oh cool is that?! It's nice to have the kids so involved. Good job!
> 
> So you just give them unsalted peanuts in the shell?! Wow. I've never done that. I'm on my way to the store now. My girls thank you!


Good luck, hehe. I saw this before so I bought my girls some. Well they will only eat them if I unshell them for htem, spoiled silly girls. So now I have a bag of peanuts no one will eat unless I stand there and take them out of the shell.:hammer:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditza had twins this afternoon while I was home! A buckling and a doeling! All is well. Look for more in a few hours on "Birth Announcements"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo Ditza!!arty:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

And doeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO! Congrats! Colors??????

My Nubian had twins when I was at work last night. The doeling was unresponsive when I found her last night, the buckling wasn't but a little better. They spent the night in my house in a makeshift incubator. They are back out with mom right now.

I am so sick of the snow. It snowed all day yesterday and was still spitting some this morning! All these poor kids are going to be weaned before they get to feel spring weather!!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika is up next. She looks like she's about to explode. Today is Day 143 for her. She popped on Day 143 for her last kidding! I'll be keeping a close eye/ear on her...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> And doeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO! Congrats! Colors??????
> 
> My Nubian had twins when I was at work last night. The doeling was unresponsive when I found her last night, the buckling wasn't but a little better. They spent the night in my house in a makeshift incubator. They are back out with mom right now.
> 
> I am so sick of the snow. It snowed all day yesterday and was still spitting some this morning! All these poor kids are going to be weaned before they get to feel spring weather!!!!!!


Oh...I'm sorry your nubies had such a rough start. :-( And glad to hear you were able to perk them back up!

Our buckling is black and white and the doeling is a shade darker than Irish Cream's golden color . She's really pretty!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations :hug: Well done Ditza , good girl  

Good luck with Annika


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Day 145. Annie is acting "weird" - lots of prolonged squatting, but no other signs yet.

If Electra is pregnant (HAH!), then she is also on Day 145. She is still showing zero signs, but I'm not going to give up on her totally until Day 155. After all, she DOES like to shock us!

Man I'm exhausted. How do people with large herds do it?????


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika is torturing me. Bad goat. BAD Annie! She's spent the last few days acting "weird". Then when she catches me watching her she hauls her fat self up onto the fence and yells for peanuts or scratchies. She had some amber discharge this morning - just enough to hike up my adrenaline, then has proceeded to act perfectly normal the rest of the day. 

She went on Day 143 last pregnancy with triplet bucks. She's now on Day...um....(Dang, I'm tired!) 147. My daughters move into the whirlwind of "up week" in prep for a play their in the next two weekends. So today or tomorrow would be the last "good" days for her to go into labor. DO YOU HEAR THAT, ANNIKA???? GO INTO LABOR ALREADY!!! ;-)

In other news, Ditza's kids are doing SUPER. And Ditza is a dream on the milk stand. Right now she's giving 1 and 1/2 qts per milking at 4 days fresh. (First freshening. However, she is VERY sad that we took her babies and are bottle feeding them. VERY sad. Makes me sad. *sigh* I know, in our situation, that this will be best in the long run, but sheesh it's hard! 

Electra is...well, she's her bossy and adorable self. At this point I'm virtually positive she's NOT pregnant, but I'll give her until Day 155. Then I'm going to mess with that goofy little udder she grew and see what's up with it. I'm also going to do some research into hermaphrodites. I'm starting to wonder if she is one!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I had one get a small udder about the size of a grapefruit and she was not pregnant- ?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I had one get a small udder about the size of a grapefruit and she was not pregnant- ?


Yep...that's about how Electra is. I am so disappointed - especially for my 13 year old. She was so excited to finally own and breed her own doe. She can still show our Nigerian and hopefully one of the kids will be a doe, but we were REALLY banking on Electra being her show goat this year. *sigh*


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annika is torturing me. Bad goat. BAD Annie! ...
> 
> She went on Day 143 last pregnancy with triplet bucks. She's now on Day...um....(Dang, I'm tired!) 147. My daughters move into the whirlwind of "up week" in prep for a play their in the next two weekends. So today or tomorrow would be the last "good" days for her to go into labor. DO YOU HEAR THAT, ANNIKA???? GO INTO LABOR ALREADY!!! ;-)


You do know that this means she will go to day 155, right  Doe code. Tell her she must absolutely NOT go into labor or else.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Yep...that's about how Electra is. I am so disappointed - especially for my 13 year old. She was so excited to finally own and breed her own doe. She can still show our Nigerian and hopefully one of the kids will be a doe, but we were REALLY banking on Electra being her show goat this year. *sigh*


One of my does had a precocious udder one year. In fact it was the does that just had the hard delivery here. She had me really guessing the first time.
And since then she would never let a buck get near her , ever . So her being pregnant this time was a total shock for me. She mustve been bred when my buck escaped in November. So , what I'm getting at is i was very questionable this time around she was actually pregnant , but in the middle of March , i was pretty certain she was indeed pregnant. I was seeing lots of movement in her belly. Either she had a gremlin in there or babies... Her udder past the size of her precocious one and started to really fill. She has a abnormal udder , so i didn't really know what to expect from it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Day 149. Sunny, warm, gorgeous and....ANNIE'S IN LABOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tune into Birth Announcements later today!


----------

